# My old garage - tidy up (work in progress)



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

I've been spent 4 full days working on my detailing garage project.

This is only the first step. I didn't have much time.

The second one will be to clear out the shelf, replace it with a new one much smaller and finish to paint the walls. I'll also have to do another coat of paint.

I'm wondering to open another door instead the window. My wish is to have an access on the backyard and a place to wash the car close to my garage . Now i have to go on the front of the house where i have another garage to do it.

My over 40 years old garage - Before:




























After:

I've got 4 2x36W T8 Osram Biolux 965.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

looking very good so far bud


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

looks smart so far bud


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

nice, a lot brighter for sure! you get a lot of dust in there with having wood beams etc?


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

excellent stuff! is that a pit i see there? very handy


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks 40 years younger already :thumb:


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Very nice, lights look to be well placed. Possibly worth sealing the timber beams with a coat of diluted pva to contain any dust


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Phil H said:


> excellent stuff! is that a pit i see there? very handy


Yes it is a pit and it is another thing that need to be cleaned.

I'll coat the timber but i have to find a place for the scaffoldings. 
I've done the job from the 28th and the 31st so i couldn't finish yet.


----------



## Depaip (Jan 10, 2010)

Excellent garage, some shelf in more


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Thought this thread looked a tad familiar - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=142736 - so you took inspiration from my attachment then? :lol:

Looks well, how's it feel to work in that extra light level?
What about the colour temp of the tubes?


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

eheh you are right. thanks for your suggestions

It's great now i have just to add another lamp near the door. The beck of the car it is not properly illuminated. 

The lamp are "T8 Osram Biolux 965" 36W


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

You went for the Biolux ones?
I'd have just went with the De Luxe 965, as it puts out more light for the same wattage.
I'd have probably went with the 5 ft (1500 mm) ones for over the roof, which are 58 watts.

Looks very good all the same, and as long as you're happy, that's all that matters.


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

PJS said:


> You went for the Biolux ones?
> I'd have just went with the De Luxe 965, as it puts out more light for the same wattage.
> I'd have probably went with the 5 ft (1500 mm) ones for over the roof, which are 58 watts.
> 
> Looks very good all the same, and as long as you're happy, that's all that matters.


I work in an Industial automation company and our supplier had only the biolux i didn't want to wait. I bought all the stuff (cables, lights, switch ecc) for less than 200€. One lamp has in it the emergency light pack.
I went for the 2x36W and i happy with them.


----------

